# Hasbrouck 10 ,off te ramp



## chillybilly (Aug 4, 2009)

Well i have made a start ,making the bits i have material for in stock,some of the larger componnts are going to need some advanced procurement methods !!! Point of post ,whats the best ways you guys have found to seal the steel components against the rust ,paint springs to mind ,if so what type etc etc Off back in the shop to make some more before dinner is served .....


----------



## rake60 (Aug 4, 2009)

I prefer bluing or browning.
Low cost cold process home bluing kits are available 
from many online sporting store.
Such as *THIS ONE*.
Just an option to consider...

Rick


----------

